# General > Business >  Wedding Open Day

## Katy

K.G Events are holding a Wedding Open Day on Saturday 21st April, in our shop on 34a High Street, Wick from 12-3pm.

Perfect opportunity for you all to see our new Wedding Room in the shop as well as speak to and meet other wedding related suppliers to give you inspiration and advice for your forth coming wedding!

We will have bubbly and nibbles available.

The following wedding related businesses will also be here:
* 3 Tiers
* Amanda's Creative Florist
* Blackstairs Highlandwear
* Clive Grewcock the Magician
* Creations of Golspie
* Holistic Beauty by Gemma who will be offering make up and nails on the day  :Smile: 
* Kate Buchanan - Humanist (will be here between 2 & 3pm)
* Lark & Lily Designs
* MacDonald's Bakery
* Mackay's Hotel
* McAllan's
* SDM Photography
* Simply Bliss Bridal Boutique
* Video Viewpoint

We hope this day will benefit all future bride, grooms and even wedding guests!

Katy x

----------


## Katy

Just bumping to the top to remind everyone the Wedding Open Day is this Saturday!

Ideal chance for brides and grooms to be to get some inspiration for their wedding all under one roof!

Hope to see you all there  :Smile:  xxx

----------

